# Canon EMEA suspended all product deliveries into Russia



## MadButcher (Mar 14, 2022)

Comment on Ukraine Crisis


The violence and destruction being caused by the military attacks on Ukraine is shocking to all of us. We share our heartfelt concerns for our colleagues and the Ukrainian people whose lives have been deeply affected.




cpp.canon


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing @MadButcher 

Best wishes and thoughts to all suffering in Ukraine.


----------

